# Best tool to remove algea?



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

What do you guys use to remove algea from glass/acrylic tank?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

plastic razor blades work great and magnet cleaners


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Mag float mostly and a plastic scraper for tough spots and near the trim and silicon where the float doesn't scrub well.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

My tool of choice after a Mag Float is this guy..http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools/algae-scraper.html


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

For what size of aquarium?


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

30g .....i got one of those bow front......will the magnet do the job?


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Is the tank glass, or acrylic?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

use a plastic razor or credit card those work great


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I prefer those blue scrubby pad things. They are more thorough but you gotta get your arm wet.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a scrubber that has a long handle on it, i can get all the way down to the bottom of my 75g and barley get my hand wet. I also use a magnet.


----------

